# ""

## para

.  nastena1190@mail.ru 
:   
    :  - 27,  (175, 65);  - 20 ,  (165, 48 , 89, 60, 92); ,  ,      .  -.     ,     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

?
  ...

----------


## jamlife

> 

       ? _)))  

> .

  ,   .    ,   ,      .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ? _))) 
> ,   .    ,   ,      .

    ...
    ( ),

----------

> .  nastena1190@mail.ru

  -  ,  "   ,  ".
  ? . .   30 ,  , , ,    ,  ,  . . , 25 , , ,          "        "         , , , ,   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> -  ,  "   ,  ".
>   ? . .   30 ,  , , ,    ,  ,  . . , 25 , , ,          "        "         , , , ,   .

   ....

----------

,    ,   .    . 
-,       . 
- ?          .
- ...   .    .
- !  ,     -  .
- .
-  .
-  ,     .
- .    .
-.  .

----------


## Uksus

**,      ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

, : **:

----------


## Mihey

*Alex_Tee_*, ...  ....

----------

> , :

  . 
 .     .                   . ,  ,        ,     .  .     .      .   (   - )    ,   . 
  -   .    )   

> ,      ?

   ,   ?

----------


## Uksus

> ,   ?

   , , ?

----------


## Tigrina

**,      ,     .

----------


## Mihey

*Tigrina*,     ,  )

----------


## para

:  - 27,  ;  - 20 ,  ; ,  ,      .  -.       ,     .

----------

+5

----------


## Glavnyj Priz

,  ,     : "  ..."
...

----------


## rasta-koy

,     ,        ,    : ", !" :- ))
,     ,       ,  ,  , ...  ! 
.      " "  :- ))

----------

